# New Convert and Balancing Faith, Family and Work



## Antipas_14 (Aug 26, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I'm a fairly new convert from Roman Catholicism, now attending an New Hope OPC in Green Bay, WI. I converted over the course of a year, it has been an amazing journey that still continues to this day. I believe I posted my testimony in my profile, but I will check that after this post.

I was wondering if any of you could provide some insight into my conversion and how to handle what I am and have been experiencing. 

Over the past year, I have become more and more excited to read God's Word. I cannot wait every day to read the bible at breaks during work, or on lunch, or in the evening. I love reading writings of the reformers, puritans and Christians throughout the ages. I literally cannot get enough of it. 

My issue I have been running into is, reading and meditating on scripture, has become overwhelming, so much to the point that I have a hard time at work concentrating on the task at hand. Even though I want to glorify God in the work that I do, it's becoming very difficult to focus on anything but God's Word. In the evenings, as soon as my wife and I get to bed, I want to talk about what I learned or what she has learned that day, and then go either in prayer or reading The Bible until bedtime.

At home, my wife recently converted from Roman Catholicism as well. She too seems to enjoy God and reading the bible/learning new truths, but not to the point that she can't focus on anything but God and His Word. 

I have contemplated if this means that I am being called to ministry, and at times I feel it is, but other times I am frightened by such an undertaking. The major factor that has held me back is both my wife and I have quite a bit of undergraduate student loans, which won't be paid off for about another 10 years. Because of this, both my wife and I work full time, have cut expenses as much as we could to provide for our two young boys, both under 3 years old. So even if I wanted to attend seminary, I don't know how I could possibly do that with the amount of student loan debt that needs to be paid off.

My question is, is my conversion experience typical? Is conversion so overwhelming for a lot of Christians, or is this out of the ordinary? 

Thanks for your time in reading this! 
Luke G.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GraceOverwhelmsMe (Aug 26, 2015)

I experienced the same rush and enthusiasm after making the conversion from mainline Protestantism to being Confessionally Reformed. This was nearly a year ago, and I run into the same issues from time to time. I will find a subject that gets me really excited and I will just go crazy with it. I still have a bookshelf and tablet of Reformed literature that I have to read.

The overwhelming feeling should fade over time. Theology is like anything that is new and exciting. It wanes a little. One thing I've found, though, is that unlike something like a video game, TV show, movie, etc... that wanes into complete apathy, when you've had a true conversion, you'll find that this won't wane to the point of apathy, rather, you'll be able to moderate yourself. 

You will learn to "push it back" when you have to concentrate at work. We are to glorify God in our work, so we have to give it our all.

As for thinking about seminary, I'm in the same position as you (though no children as of yet), but I think you should hold off making any kind of life-changing decisions while you're still overly enthused about your new Reformed faith. If time goes by and you still feel a nudging and you are an official member of your local congregation, the session may see your desire, and if qualified, they may provide you with some sort of scholarship or financial aid to attend seminary or to further your education.

Until then, you might check out Ligonier Connect - they provide, for $9/month, a slew of course material that will help bridge the gap you'd need before attending any kind of higher education in theological studies. R.C. Sproul and his crew over there at Ligonier are amazing and have taught me so much in a fairly short period of time.

Welcome to the Reformed faith!

Also, you'll want to set up a forum signature. They're pretty picky about that here. Here is the link to the FAQ on that:

http://www.puritanboard.com/faq.php?faq=vb_faq#faq_signaturereqtsfaq


----------



## Miss Marple (Aug 26, 2015)

In re: a call to ministry, your Session is probably the best sounding board.

Enjoy this time and just pray that the Lord will give you wisdom as to how best use your time. He promises to give wisdom to those who ask.


----------



## Edm (Aug 26, 2015)

Yes. I am in sales and drive a lot. I can usually listen to apologetics debates or reformed podcast/sermons for 4-5 hours a day, and in addition read while not at work. I have come to the conclusion that in my case it was doing more damage than good. I want to debate everyone now. And share what I've learned with everyone. I would seek out debate with Mormons or Catholics. It got to be me wanting to be right and win more than helping people find Christ. So...I backed off the study and podcast for a while. That is my experience. Yours may well be different. I in no way lost a passion for Christ, but instead refocused my priorities.


----------



## GraceOverwhelmsMe (Aug 26, 2015)

Edm said:


> Yes. I am in sales and drive a lot. I can usually listen to apologetics debates or reformed podcast/sermons for 4-5 hours a day, and in addition read while not at work. I have come to the conclusion that in my case it was doing more damage than good. I want to debate everyone now. And share what I've learned with everyone. I would seek out debate with Mormons or Catholics. It got to be me wanting to be right and win more than helping people find Christ. So...I backed off the study and podcast for a while. That is my experience. Yours may well be different. I in no way lost a passion for Christ, but instead refocused my priorities.



That is called "Cage Stage Calvinism." That stage between brand new to Calvinism and an experiences Calvinist where you are overly zealous in trying to convert everybody to Calvinism. Calvinism has that effect on people for some reason. They get the spirit of Calvin and Luther. They just want to sit around yelling at each other and carving "HOC EST CORPUS MEUM" into tables. 

I'm still in the process of converting the Lutheran pastor who confirmed me to Calvinism. He's hard to crack lol.


----------



## Antipas_14 (Aug 26, 2015)

GraceOverwhelmsMe said:


> I experienced the same rush and enthusiasm after making the conversion from mainline Protestantism to being Confessionally Reformed. This was nearly a year ago, and I run into the same issues from time to time. I will find a subject that gets me really excited and I will just go crazy with it. I still have a bookshelf and tablet of Reformed literature that I have to read.
> 
> The overwhelming feeling should fade over time. Theology is like anything that is new and exciting. It wanes a little. One thing I've found, though, is that unlike something like a video game, TV show, movie, etc... that wanes into complete apathy, when you've had a true conversion, you'll find that this won't wane to the point of apathy, rather, you'll be able to moderate yourself.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the advice.

I think the hard part for me would be seeing the overwhelming enthusiasm slip away. I will have to learn how to control it, yes, but I pray that this eagerness doesn't get choked up by life's worries, riches or pleasures. If that makes any sense. It's becoming how I define myself now.

As for church, I am a member of the OPC church in town, and I have been invited to attend officer training sessions, which I believe is due to their knowledge of my excitement in and joy I take in learning and helping others learn as well.

Thanks for the share regarding Ligonier! RC Sproul's teaching series on justification is in part what helped open my eyes, and I have been learning from their resources for quite some time, and probably spending too much on $5 Friday.

The link you posted regarding the signature doesn't seem to be working, is there another way to access it? I took a stab at updating mine based on what I've seen in the past, not sure if it complies with policy.


Luke G
Green Bay, WI
Member, New Hope OPC


----------



## Antipas_14 (Aug 26, 2015)

Edm said:


> Yes. I am in sales and drive a lot. I can usually listen to apologetics debates or reformed podcast/sermons for 4-5 hours a day, and in addition read while not at work. I have come to the conclusion that in my case it was doing more damage than good. I want to debate everyone now. And share what I've learned with everyone. I would seek out debate with Mormons or Catholics. It got to be me wanting to be right and win more than helping people find Christ. So...I backed off the study and podcast for a while. That is my experience. Yours may well be different. I in no way lost a passion for Christ, but instead refocused my priorities.



Thanks for the response. I can't say I can relate, being more introverted I tend to only talk with family and friends, who are Roman Catholic or agnostic. But I don't really get into debates, I try to share some core teachings that I believe are missing amongst the Roman Catholicism laity, such as the attributes of God. Some family members have gotten hostile with me since converting, so I shy away from saying too much, but focus on praying for them. I know it was God that opened my eyes, I can't expect that my fallen speech will be heard until God gives them ears to hear.


Luke G


----------



## Edm (Aug 26, 2015)

Antipas_14 said:


> Edm said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. I am in sales and drive a lot. I can usually listen to apologetics debates or reformed podcast/sermons for 4-5 hours a day, and in addition read while not at work. I have come to the conclusion that in my case it was doing more damage than good. I want to debate everyone now. And share what I've learned with everyone. I would seek out debate with Mormons or Catholics. It got to be me wanting to be right and win more than helping people find Christ. So...I backed off the study and podcast for a while. That is my experience. Yours may well be different. I in no way lost a passion for Christ, but instead refocused my priorities.
> ...


Yeah, not really an introvert here. That wouldn't be good in sales.


----------



## Logan (Aug 26, 2015)

Edm said:


> Yeah, not really an introvert here. That wouldn't be good in sales.



Off topic, but this reminds me of when we had an introvert salesman come to our door and demonstrate his product. I felt very sorry for the guy!


----------



## GraceOverwhelmsMe (Aug 26, 2015)

Logan said:


> I felt very sorry for the guy!



Sorry enough to buy it?


----------



## Antipas_14 (Aug 26, 2015)

Logan said:


> Edm said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, not really an introvert here. That wouldn't be good in sales.
> ...



That would be tough! Although maybe I should clarify...I tend to make a distinction be shyness and introversion. I enjoy talking with others, meeting new people and making new friends, I think most people would consider me an extrovert had they not known me on a personal level. The difference between me and an extrovert would be that I actually feel drained and exhausted by conversation, and need time alone to recharge. Whereas with shyness, which I don't really consider myself, one might be less talkative, keep to themselves, reserved, or avoid conversation with new people. I wouldn't consider myself in the shy category. I actually had contemplated this quite a bit as I thought about if I would be fit for pastoral ministry.

This probably seems like splitting hairs to the extroverted folks. Haha!


Luke G


----------



## ZackF (Aug 26, 2015)

Welcome to the Reformed Faith. I too am a convert from RCism. Sometimes I wish I had your "problem." For long stretches I have to fight to pray, read Scripture and theology. I've had periods you described above, but not many in past few years. There are reasons the Bible cautions against recent converts going into ministry.


----------



## Antipas_14 (Aug 26, 2015)

KS_Presby said:


> Welcome to the Reformed Faith. I too am a convert from RCism. Sometimes I wish I had your "problem." For long stretches I have to fight to pray, read Scripture and theology. I've had periods you described above, but not many in past few years. There are reasons the Bible cautions against recent converts going into ministry.



What was it like when you first converted? Meaning, how was your prayer life/scripture reading in the first year or so of conversion?
For me, it's almost as if this has replaced my former favorite things to do, or things that I consider hobbies/past-times. For example, I used to love sneaking out of the office early to catch a baseball game or movie with the wife. Now, if I was given the choice, I would undoubtedly choose reading scripture or prayer over going to see a baseball game or movie. 

Thanks for the response, especially regarding the reminder of new converts involvement in ministry. It's always good to keep that in mind in all of this!


Luke G


----------



## KMK (Aug 26, 2015)

Antipas_14 said:


> I converted over the course of a year, it has been an amazing journey that still continues to this day.



That's great. I remember my conversion as well. It was an exciting couple of years. Thanks for reminding me. Welcome to the board.


----------



## johnny (Aug 26, 2015)

Hi Luke,

I think you will find that most of us on PB are Bookworms,
Also, Ligonier connect is great, my wife and I are both members.
I tend to cherry pick through it though, (probably not a good approach) 

Today I am going into hospital for spinal fusion c5-c6.
Three weeks of forced recovery = Schaffs History of the Christian church (8 volumes)
Really looking forward to this time, thank you God for this opportunity. 

At my work I use an ipod on shuffle to listen to the Bible.
I have been doing this for ten years now, my work allows me this luxury.
When my wife and I go to bed at night, we fall to sleep with it on.
I am not recommending this practice to everyone but it works for us.

Sometimes I feel I do too much listening and reading at the expense of prayer.
I confess my fault, this is an area I really need to work on.
Please pray for me in this regard.

And also, welcome to the Puritanboard


----------



## Antipas_14 (Aug 26, 2015)

johnny said:


> Hi Luke,
> 
> I think you will find that most of us on PB are Bookworms,
> Also, Ligonier connect is great, my wife and I are both members.
> ...



So good to hear from you! Sounds like we are in the same boat. I have Schaff's 8 volume church history as well, and keep thinking I will get to it, but right now I am currently making my way through the Old Testament and loving it. It's funny you mention the situation with your surgery; I had my gall bladder removed about two months ago, and was thrilled because I knew I could spend days reading and studying.

I felt the same way about prayer for a while. I would spend too long reading, then by the time the night was over I was very tired and sometimes falling asleep in prayer. I felt very guilty about that. But I did change that, I now pray first, then do my reading and studying. And on weekends, sometimes I'm up until 3am reading. It's hard to stop!

Have you converted recently or was it awhile ago?

Best wishes on your surgery, I'll say a prayer for you this evening. It was a pleasure hearing from you!


Luke G


----------



## johnny (Aug 26, 2015)

Quote:
Have you converted recently or was it a while ago?

Since the foundation of the world 

My confession of faith was in 1982.
I ascribed to TULIP around 1985 (having been a Pentecostal)
Attending a Reformed Presbyterian church only recently, (three years)
So in a sense, I am just like you, a newly "Reformed" convert.


----------

